# Making the right choice for school.



## siserilla (May 14, 2005)

So I've been reading the boards some before I finally decided to register and start posting. I've heard a lot of postive and negative (seems like more negatives) about the Le Cordon Bleu schools. 

I'm supposed to start the Orlando Culinary Academy in October and now I'm wondering if I've made the right choice to go to this school. When I visited it I was impressed by the classrooms etc and I got to watch some of the classes while they were in session. 

I've been thinking too if I should've just applied to the CIA or the FCI. FCI is the same price as the school I'm going to in Orlando. I just feel like I might not have researched enough before I finally decided to go to this school. 

Any advice/insight would be greatly appreciated!

Melissa.


----------



## siserilla (May 14, 2005)

anyone have anything to say?


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

At the top of the list of topics posted in this forum, you'll see "search this forum". Click on that and type in "le cordon bleu". You'll find plenty to read about. Keep in mind that these are all individual opinions and perceptions; your decision will come down to what you think and feel, particularly with the Le Cordon Bleu affiliates. Some are good, some are bad. I know the one here in the Twin Cities is good enough that my boss approved it for his son.


----------



## madgoose (Oct 20, 2004)

i attend oca and am in the baking and pastry program and have been there about 6 months, i must say the chefs there are really good they go above and beyond to make sure everyone understands the products and that all questions are answered, the chefs are down to earth and some are very funny, i must say when one of the chefs came to talk to our class he said that at his restaurant he has fired more people from johnson & wales and CIA than any other culinary school which came as a surprise but it stuck with me and made me feel i made the right decision.


----------

